# Making Sauerkraut



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Never done it before, but have some started now. Saturday I shredded finely what turned out to be about 2.5 gallons of cabbage I grew in the garden. Salted and smashed it into a approximately 3 gallon ceramic vessel. It made juice but I added a little more brine. Weighted it down with a sealed gallon zip lock full of water and covered with plastic wrap on top of vessel.

Question: How long does it take to start "working" or fementing, so far it ain't doin much. Just a few clear bubbles around the edge. Any kraut makers out there. I may need help. At worst I waste about 9 lbs of cabbage.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Taste it in about ten days , and weekly after that . Remove the scum of the top daily . Temperature has a lot to do with it . Mine is going slow right now . I think my pantry is a little cool .


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

Do either of you have a recipe that you could post? How do you store it when it is done?


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

saltwaterfisherman, you are in the same boat I am. Didn't know jack about how to do it........really still not sure. I think the procedure for doing it is the recipe. Cabbage and salt only two ingredients besides time. Google '' how to make sauerkraut" lots of stuff will come up. Would be willing to help but really have no experience making the stuff. About all I can do is post up what my first batch is doing.

As of now not doing much, just starting to bubble a little, only been going since Saturday. Good luck


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

This is what I know about sauerkraut making, I've done it a few times.

After shredding, salt it like you were going to eat it raw, not too much, or not too little. I use canning salt.

Pack it in the crock/container bruising it to help it release the liquid.
I use a clean piece of 2x4.
This is done in layers, add some then pack,repeat till all cabbage is in.
Let it sit for a couple of hours to release the liquid,then fluff it up a bit.
Otherwise the center core may be too tightly packed and slow the fermentation.
Press it all down, weigh it down with plate or baggie with water in it, add clean water if needed to cover the top. Cover all to keep fruit flys out.

A cool fermentation is best in my opinion, it may take a week or more to really get going.
Keep surface clean, and when the bubbling slows or stops it should be done.
Pack in canning jars and store in the fridge. I usually add about 1 TBS of canning vinegar before putting the lid on to raise the acidity.
Had it last over a year this way, and still be crisp.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks RC all inputs based on experience are welcome. I do know one thing for sure, homemade kraut is by far better than the stuff canned on the grocery shelf. Thanks.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

When I get mine all packed in the crock there is usually enough liquids to cover the cabbage . I then take a clean non fabric softened T shirt , cover , and tuck it in all the way around the edges . I then place my weights on top . This keeps any cabbage from floating to the top and spoiling . I remove the weights and skim the scum off the top as needed . I taste mine once a week , and replace the shirt . When I like the taste I hot bath , can it using the brine from the crock . I keep mine on the shelf in the pantry . Here's the recipe I use , but I like to add things like Caraway seeds , dill , shredded carrots , and jalapenos . Whatever you like .


----------

